

Design is Open Source - FictiveCameron
http://www.markboulton.co.uk/journal/comments/design-in-open-source
Mark's a great designer.  Interesting to see his thoughts on design / development in the open source world.  A bit long, but a pretty good read.
======
christefano
Please fix the title. It's "Design in Open Source".

For some background, this particular situation was kicked off by a comment at
<http://twitter.com/markboulton/status/3576335793> which led to a response at
[http://angrydonuts.com/an-observation-about-designers-
versus...](http://angrydonuts.com/an-observation-about-designers-versus-
developers)

~~~
FictiveCameron
Sorry about the title. Thanks for the extra context.

